# Mare due soon. No bags. No milk. Ugh!



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

JsJ204, welcome to the forum.

I believe that your mare should not lactating until birth but your vet should be able to confirm that.

Good luck with your soon to be new foal!


----------



## JsJ204 (Mar 18, 2009)

My vet did tell me not to worry and that she'd probrably bag up the day before... but I was just curious how often that really happens. I have colostorum available if need be.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Is she a first time mother or has she had other foals before? First time mothers will often bag up just before they foal and some have even been known to not have any milk till a few minutes after they foal! Mares can be so tricky and some do not give many signs at all of soon foaling. Believe me, I know how frustrating it is! 

Is her belly getting a V like shape and her tailhead and hindquarters getting soft? Some mares will act less or more friendly than usual or try to separate themselves from other horses.

Good luck with her and keep us updated!


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

Good luck. If this is her first baby she may possibly not show any signs. (thats what we think my mare is doing) so just keep an eye her. And thanks for the help on my post earlier


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Also keep in mind that horses don't have a due date. They have an estimated date, but they go on their own terms!

Last year, two of my three babies were due 6 weeks apart, but were born one night apart! The first one born went 368 days, the other was 32something!


----------



## JsJ204 (Mar 18, 2009)

This is her second foal. The first foal she had was when she was just two years old (so about 6 or 7 years ago). IT WAS NOT MY CHOICE TO BREED HER THIS YOUNG. I bought her from Minnesota as a 4 year old. Anywhoo, yes. She is the "v" shape. Squishy behind her last rib and infront of her hip. I've seen mares much much bigger than her, but my vet reported a perfectly normal sized foal. I guess she's just carrying it up higher. Checked her today, no bags still.. Her attitude is still pretty much the same. She was laying down a lot more last night, but still no obvious signs that she's going to pop soon... I hate this waiting game!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I knew one mare that hardly looked pregnant at all with her foals. She carried them very high, never waxed, or even got much milk before foaling, but she always had large, healthy foals. Every mare is so different.

Yes, it can be very frustrating! I always say that mares are the most frustrating animals on the planet come foaling season! They seem to love prolonging the wait as long as possible!!


----------



## JsJ204 (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree! I got this from a friend and it made me laugh! So true--

The mare's secret code of honor is as old as horses
themselves and is ultimately the species best kept
secret. No mare shall ever produce a foal before it's
time. (It's time being determined by the following
factors): 

1. No foal shall be born until total chaos has been
reached by all involved. Your house must be a wreck,
your family hungry and desperate for clean clothes,
and your social life nonexistent.  

2. Midwives must reach the babbling fool status before
you foal out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the
inability to form a sentence mean you're getting
close.

3. For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they
attach to you, foaling must be delayed by at least one
day for each item.

4. Vet check, add a day, internal add three. If you
hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. You'll be
fine while I'm away for the weekend," Wait 12 to 16
hours and pop that baby out!

5. Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you
are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone
calls a day is a sign you're getting close. When you
hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait three
days and produce a foal.

6. You must keep this waiting game interesting. False
alarms are necessary! Little teasers such as looking
at your stomach, pushing your food around in the
bucket and then walking away from it are always good
for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to
keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.



 7. The honor of all horses is now in your hands. Use
this time to avenge all of your stable mates. Think
about your friend who had to wear that silly costume
in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for
another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three
more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet,
bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged
at this time.

8. If you have fulfilled all of the above and are
still not sure when to have this foal, listen to the
weather forecast on the radio that has been so
generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm
warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of
the storm jump into action! The power could go out and
you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance
of those who wait missing the whole thing while
searching for a flashlight that works!

9. Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for
food each time Someone comes into the stable to check
you. Your stable mates will love you as the extra
goodies fall their way too.

10. Remember, this code of honor was designed to
remind man of how Truly special horses are. Do your
best to reward those who wait with a Beautiful filly
to carry on the mare code of honor for the next
generation of those who wait!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, that is so cute! And that sure is just how mare act - they seem to take great delight in keeping us waiting and then pop out their foal when we aren't there!


----------



## JsJ204 (Mar 18, 2009)

Plus I'm getting stressed out because of my work schedule. I only work 4 days a week and they're only 6 hour shifts, BUT I work an hour away from my house so that time really ads up, and of course I work the dinner shift so I don't get home till late. Luckily my boyfriend has been really supportive of everything and has been staying up keeping an eye on her while Im working, but that would suck so bad if I missed it because I was at work!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, that would be hard. Hopefully you will still get to see her foal. They usually like to foal late at night so if you are back by then you will probably get to see it. Do you have a camera for her or foaling alert. They can be mighty sneaky otherwise!


----------



## JsJ204 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, I've got a security camera set up. It's kind of funny to watch her at night.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Thats good. I wish I had always had cameras to watch the mares. Its annoying getting up in the night to check on them when nothing is happening!


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

oh yeah. i like that.


----------



## JsJ204 (Mar 18, 2009)

Still nothing today. She is very loose in her "womanly" areas though. Haha. Keeping a close eye on her


----------



## JsJ204 (Mar 18, 2009)

Now 12 days past the 340 day mark....


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

It'll be okay.


----------



## JsJ204 (Mar 18, 2009)

Still nothing. My farrier came out yesterday and he owns his own breeding facility. Said she's "definetly not ready" and that he'd give her another week. Im so tired of waiting! Err!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, that gets so frustrating! I have three months to wait before the mares that I train and take care of for their owner are supposed to foal. That is too long in my estimation! Hope your mare foals soon! Just try to remember she does have to foal one of these days, months or years - which ever she chooses lol!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Mares foal when the baby is ready and not before. (if the foal is healthy).


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

that's true.....


----------



## JsJ204 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ugh. Still nothing. Im starting to think maybe BOTH my vets were wrong and she's actually going to hold it till her next possible due date... May 26th... Which really sucks. Do you think its even possible to mess up the due date when they're 2 months apart? Like, a 9 month old foal in the womb compared to an 11 month foal.... Wouldn't there be a big difference in size and development? Do you think my vet is right and my mare is just almost 3 weeks overdue or do you think they both messed up and she's not due for another 2 months??


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

don't go by what anyone says, because they all might be wrong! our mare had only a little milk and was acting the same and all that when our vet came out to put her foaling moniter in. He was going to wait because she didn't look close at all, and what do you know, 2 weeks later my dad drives into the barn driveway and sees her laying down, in LABOR! So, just keep a close eye on her! oh, and I can relate with your pain, I was at school when she foaled! Stupid education!


----------

